# PASTEUR RED



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

I have never used Red Star Yeasts before....I was wondering if Red Star Pasteur Red finishes to a dry wine???
I mixed up a grape must yesterday from our own Valiant Grapes and just pitched the Pasteur Red Yeast....now I am worried that it won't finish dry like we like....Guess I should have asked you guys first....????
The Valiants are like Concord Grapes, and is suppose to make a good wine if it gets oaked and aged enough...just wanted to try it once to see.
I had read that it was good for early picked grapes, we don't have a refractometer, so didn't know the Brix...It also said it was good for bold reds...so was hoping it would do the trick...maybe a Lalvin RC 212 would have been better...?*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2006)

What was your beginning SG NW? 
I found this info on a google search:
http://wine.appellationamerica.com/grape-varietal/Valiant.html


This red wine producing grape, reportedly cold-hardy to -70 F (approx. -52 C), has lived up to its name in some harsh winter conditions. Valiant is grown in South Dakota, Minnesota, and other parts of the continental Midwest. Valiant is also grown in the Canadian prairie provinces, where reportedly it does not require protection from the elements, wintering above ground instead of the usual 'hilling-up' required for most varieties subjected to similar conditions. The vine was developed by Dr. Ron Peterson at South Dakota State University from a Fredonia x Wild Montana (Vitis riparia) cross. It is mostly used in blends, but is also made into jelly, and consumed as a table grape. Ripening about three weeks prior to Concord, it typically produces grapes with low acid levels and high sugars *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

Waldo said:


> What was your beginning SG NW?



Original Gravity...1092


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2006)

I think it will take it to bone dry NW and should end up around 14 to 15%*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2006)

It is good up to 16%


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Guys....as I was pitching the yeast I got second thoughts...was too late then...
Guess I can relax and wait for it to get started....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 9, 2006)

The Pasteur Red Yeast is working already....stuck my nose into the buckets and it smells like Grape Jelly...a nice skim of foam is begining...and has grown since this morning...so it will ferment...hope it takes it down to dry.... 
I might have a batch of "Mad-Dog" going here....but more than likely it will be like a Welch's Concord...will oak if when it gets to the carboy....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is some info on Pasteur Red...guess it is a good yeast for this application...

http://www.lesaffreyeastcorp.com/wineyeast/p_red.html

http://www.lesaffreyeastcorp.com/images/pdfs/PASTEURRED.pdf

Now I can relax...I have tried a new yeast....hope it works out...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2006)

I've used Pasteur Red afew times and it takes the wine to dry, unless it is extra high sugar content to begin with. I used it with a couple batches of apple wine and would never do that again. The flavors were atrocious. I used it with a Concord and it turned out really nice, so yours should be good also. I find it very interesting how much different a wine can turn out depending on the type of yeast used. You "must" be having a blast making batches from all those juices you steamed this summer. I can't wait to try some in the next couple years myself.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 9, 2006)

What yeast would you recommend for apple, we like dry wines??? I use EC 1118 when we **Sparkle** our wines...but for a nice dry apple what would you use???? A couple weeks ago I mixed up a batch of Crabapple/Apple and used EC 1118...it's too early to tell how it will taste...but it is apple-ly.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2006)

OMG...



I looked into one of the buckets and was amazed, and...almost knocked over by the fermenting fumes....






Glad I divided the wine into two buckets....[You never know...when you try a new yeast what you are going to get]

Have never had so much activity....wonder...is it too much of a good thing????


----------

